# Depression and Anxiety Coding



## davcn (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read some new advice from Decision Health regarding depression / anxiety ICD-9 coding.  It stipulated that we cannot code 300.4 unless the physician specifically states the depression and anxiety are related.  In the past, we've been told the use 300.4 as long as both conditions are present.  Any thoughts/advice/references for either camp?

Thanks in advance!

Chrissy


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

davcn said:


> I just read some new advice from Decision Health regarding depression / anxiety ICD-9 coding.  It stipulated that we cannot code 300.4 unless the physician specifically states the depression and anxiety are related.  In the past, we've been told the use 300.4 as long as both conditions are present.  Any thoughts/advice/references for either camp?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Chrissy



It has always been my understanding that if you have both depression and anxiety then you code the 300.4.  However, I personally have not coded it in a long while.  Would love to hear what others have to say


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, You are right. I was always coding as 300.4 but recently when i looked it up things have changed you can only code it if the physician states a relationship between anxiety and depression. 

Any how if you do come up with anything new please post it!!!!!!


----------



## Lancia1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Reimbursement for 300.00, 308.0*

I work for three internists. We are seeing a reduction in payments for E&M visits from Medicare and other carriers coded with anxiety and stress codes, with Medicare citing "psychiatric reduction."  A typical scenario: A patient who has multiple health problems comes in and says they're having trouble sleeping, they are depressed, feel anxious, etc., and the doctor prescribes an antidepressant or anti-anxiety med.  

Do we have to accept this reduction or are there other codes we could use, such as 799.2: Nervousness or 799.81: Decreased libido, that don't fall within mental disorders.  Or can we appeal?  

Should we cite underlying causes as suggested in one of the other posts?

Would appreciate thougths and experiences.  Thanks


----------

